# New GW Printable Army List



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't think anyone has posted this yet. I found this online at GW.

http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m870009a_40K_roster.pdf

Not as nice as Army Builder, but for those that have access to a printer and can run off several copies it's not a bad layout.

Enjoy.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

man thats old school, I remember seeing people with those in like 3rd ed.


----------



## dobbins (Sep 19, 2009)

Looks useful, good link find


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Good find dude, have some rep.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Good find!


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

gonna put to use f'sho


----------



## ajchafe (Aug 13, 2009)

Yup, I'm gonna print me off a couple of those alright. +rep


----------



## LostIsland (May 7, 2009)

Sweet, nice find man


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Finally took em long enough.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

They also have on for Fantasy for those interested.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=8200002a


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Bloody good find. most repworthy.


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice find. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

Consider yourself repped good sir. :good:


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice, this is sort of tempting, was going to print out some codex pages and put em in a binder, this works great too.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Ah awesome, kinda like the 40k roster booklet they gave away with white dwarf in the last edition.

Great find!


----------



## xpunksbeendeadx (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey if anybody wants to make their army lists more neat and write directly onto the pdf, this website is perfect for that.

https://www.fillanypdf.com/


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

They've had a thing similar to this before, not as colourful, but who cares about that?


----------

